

The Ostrich Entrepreneur - simplebra
https://medium.com/@madhavijagdish/the-ostrich-entrepreneur-2e9c03c9a797

======
simplebra
Or, why it’s wise to bury your head in the sand sometimes

I started a side business last June. I design and sell a wirefree bra called
SimpleBra. This is in addition to my full time job as a product designer at
Wanelo, a social shopping app.

I’ve learned a lot in these past few months — about my customers, the product,
and how hard it is to sell. Lots of mistakes made and some valuable lessons
learned. And I have received a lot of good and not-so-good advice from
advisors, friends, customers and well-wishers.

